# Romantic Dinner



## missmeatball (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey girls and boys (sure women got better cooking advice tho haha joking)

Im gonna cook my lovely fella a nice dinner tonight. Any ideas, plz  give good romatic type food ideas as i want it to be special . Doesnt matter about dessert, that will be served  in a different way haha!!! im been rude now. lol


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Only just seen your post, and too late anyway!!!
Besides I am rubbish cook, so probably good job anyway!!  
Hope you found something good to cook?!
Or went straight to dessert?!  
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hiya
What did you cook??


----------

